# 2015 Turkey Statistics - Amy



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

It's that time of year when I start to think about the upcoming turkey draw. I'm wondering if Amy is still monitoring this board and can let us know when the 2015 drawing odds and harvest statistics will be posted on the DWR site.

Thanks!


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for the question, SureShot. I'm checking with the team that provides the drawing odds, and we should have them online soon. I'll let you know once they're posted.


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

SureShot said:


> It's that time of year when I start to think about the upcoming turkey draw. I'm wondering if Amy is still monitoring this board and can let us know when the 2015 drawing odds and harvest statistics will be posted on the DWR site.
> 
> Thanks!


The 2015 turkey drawing odds are online now, SureShot. Thanks for following up about this!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

The Draw ratios are interesting. 

3,324 resident permits and 117 non resident permits. 

97% of permits go to residents and 3% go to non residents. 

And they just copied the resident success ratio into the non resident success ratio. 1:18 is not 6.8, 0/1 is not 1:57. 

Unless, I am totally out in left field on this.

Are NR's and R's combined in the draw and that is why the numbers are the way they are?


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> The Draw ratios are interesting.
> 
> 3,324 resident permits and 117 non resident permits.
> 
> ...


I've forwarded your question to our Administrative Services team, MuscleWhitefish. I'll follow up with you when I hear back from them.


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Are NR's and R's combined in the draw and that is why the numbers are the way they are?


I heard back from one of our licensing specialists this morning, and she confirmed that residents and nonresidents are combined in the turkey drawing.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

People actually have 9 turkey points :shock:


----------



## TheCarDoctor (Sep 26, 2010)

Are there any statistics on the youth turkey hunt drawings?


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Those 9 point holders are holding out for the new strain of super Turkeys weighing 50 lbs that are starting to thrive in the southern part of the state! I believe there is a petition out there to list them as dangerous game because of their aggressive nature manifested by their penchant for pecking eyes out. :shock: The division only gives out a few tags, so I hear, which is why the draw odds are soooo poor necessitating max points to even have a chance at pulling the tag.

If it were me, I'd run the other way. Well...that's what I hear anyway!


----------

